# My favorite Jacket to date ;)



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well....I finished another one lol!!! I think this is my fav so far. I LOVE the soft chennille fabric, and the fluffy collar. It has a baroque/victorian look to it hee hee! As you can see I sized this one up a tiny bit, so it will fit Willow when she is larger also. You can see in the last pic the chest strap is a tad more overlapped. I made this one for a 8-9 inch neck and a 10.5 -12" chest. Sorry for the pics, but you know me 
Boy...these pics look poopy on my laptop. Don't know how they look on your end. Ok I fixed the pics. I used my ISP to load pics instead of Photobucket. They messed them all up!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Another superb job!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice jacket. love all the details.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. OMG the pic is much better using my ILP instead of Photobucket. I'm going to change them. What i difference.

Lori


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok..gorgeous!!! If that one is your favorite can I have the blue victorian one? Pretty please!!?? I'm not big on putting clothes on Willow...but I'd sure change for a jacket of yours!! I love 'em!!!!!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

TOO CUTE love it


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

You did a great job. Beautiful outfit on a beautiful chi puppy. 

I'm driving to your home (it'll take me a while from Illinois to California with the high prce of gas) and borrowing Willow to play with Bella and Lina. They want Willow as their little sister.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

OMGosh LORI!!! You have done it again!! FAB! I love it!!! You are so talented!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

you are so talented! lovely jacket!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again Guys. Leigh....that blue one fits Ivy rofl!!!!

Lori


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

That's so pretty. I wish I knew how to sew.


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Love it! I like all the details and the color !


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing. I love the little touches and it works not only as a cute outfit but a harness as well. Wow, I wish I could make Chi outfits like that.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow, very nice you need to open a shop.


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

another cute item


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! Wonderful! You did great, and that last pic is just adorable!


----------

